# Late Summer Brookies



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

No archery tag this year so we have spent the last 2 weeks in the float tubes. Grayling, Tigers, Cutthroat, Rainbows and yes even Brookies fell prey to both fly rod and spin rod. Enjoy just a small sampling of some the Brookies


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang, that's not that one lake by that one place that has those one fish in it is it? Nice fish!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Me likey! 
Did Stoner bother you much?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Brookies, can't wait until i make it to that lake.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking fish, Hockey.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah… :hungry:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Chunkies!


----------

